# Pic request - Anyone installed an indash flip out screen?



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

Anyone out there know if an indash screen DVD, nav, cd will clear the audi TT silver door?
I am thinking of getting the pioneer N3 head unit, and the bluetooth option.


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Pic request - Anyone installed an indash flip out screen? (PsiGLI)*

I almost put mine in the wifes car yesterday...but after measuring it I concluded that without removing the stereo cover the screen would set at a funny angle when open


----------



## RYTEK (May 8, 2006)

I do but no camera, My interior is sick, I have to admit...
Ill try and post some with my phone...


----------



## Middleton (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: Pic request - Anyone installed an indash flip out screen? (PsiGLI)*

I would also love to see pics of this... I am planning on this for my new TT (which I should be getting in the fall). It's important to me that the radio cover properly close though.


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Pic request - Anyone installed an indash flip out screen? (Middleton)*

I just came from Tweeter today, and they said they can do an extension kit, (they said its not that attractive) and you will not be able to close the door.
I wanted the pioneer N3.
I have searched all over the net, a flip out screen isnt too comon with TT's


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Pic request - Anyone installed an indash flip out screen? (PsiGLI)*

What about this
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-o...2#Tab
or this
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-o...cc=01


----------



## bufflars12 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Pic request - Anyone installed an indash flip out screen? (PsiGLI)*

i have the pioneer,and the door doesnt close over it.in my opinion it doesnt matter. i think having it is worth not being able to close the door becuase i just left it open usually anyway. i can take some pix if u want just let me know


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Pic request - Anyone installed an indash flip out screen? (bufflars12)*

hell yeah take some good pics I want the N3 screen! I would have to show the installers too. 
Side views if you can!


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Pic request - Anyone installed an indash flip out screen? (PsiGLI)*

Since this pic, I have new seats and steering wheel - as well as a few other things -








More pics on my site - http://www.straightfocus.com/tt


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh yeah, I should mention that this is the Kenwood KVT-715 and the door shuts no problem.


----------



## RuthlessProductions (Jun 26, 2006)

OMG! 
Ok now coming into this thread was a reall bad idea being as im going to be a owner of a tt soon.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Pic request - Anyone installed an indash flip out screen? (UneekTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UneekTT* »_Since this pic, I have new seats and steering wheel - as well as a few other things -








More pics on my site - http://www.straightfocus.com/tt

Adam how much did you pay for your radio?? I want to get the same one!


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

I got a deal of the century for the radio - I got it on Ebay and I paid $900 and that included not only shipping but also the Sirius unit and it was already activated too!


----------



## RuthlessProductions (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (UneekTT)*

How do you like the quality of the kenwood? i have heard both good and bad. Im just wondering what your personal experence was.
THANKS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

we have a brand new Kenwood set-up on my cousin's car, and loving it so far, easy to use and no problems since last 4 months


----------



## elisiX (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (scuderiavw)*

















No problems here.. both screens close perfectly.


_Modified by elisiX at 4:14 AM 7-3-2006_


----------



## LowAmgC (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Pic request - Anyone installed an indash flip out screen? (UneekTT)*

is that the CF radio istall kit from TT stuff? their website is not so informative on it, how does it work????


----------



## RuthlessProductions (Jun 26, 2006)

OMFG i want a right hand drive tt


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

I found this
http://www.thettshop.co.uk/ice...01448
to give an idea of how far the thing sticks out.... this is what uneek says fits with no problem....
http://images.auctionworks.com...d.jpg
I am really wanting to know now if the pioneer Avic N3 will fit. It all depends on how far the faceplate sticks out.
I dont want to buy it then cant return it if it doesnt fit.


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

If it is coming from the TT shop - I would think it should fit and close - right?


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (UneekTT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Only two ppl have installed an indash?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

I think the kenwood units fold outward, instead of just up like most other unit. tha's why they fit. When I was going to get one, the installer did not recommend them. He said he's had experience with the mechanical parts of them going, such as the doors...But f-dat. i think they are the coolest of the ID dvd players and the best price...


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

The motorized function is simple mechanics, shouldnt be too hard to make the screen flip down instead of up... wouldnt that solve your problem?
Call the manufacture of the dvd player and ask if it can be done, or if they can do it for you. Doesnt hurt to ask!


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

got an Alpine CVA-1006 in mine. has adjustments that allow it to clear the TT door. but the door doest close and theres no CD, ya NEED the external DVD/CD changer.


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*flip out*

So does the pioneer open differently than the kenwoods?
Also do you loose the display in between the guages with an aftermarket unit?


----------

